# Poll: Who's going for Windows 7 then?



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

As per the title - who (on these hallowed forums) is looking forward to installing windows 7? With under a month to release I'm curious!

I got mine on the special pre-order deal they ran from in July and I cannot wait tbh - I've been self building computers for years and the last one I did about 2 and a half years ago, just when Vista came out.

But sweet jesus I cannot wait for 7.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Got mine on pre order!

Really looking forward to it, been using the RC for a while and its all good.

(But I liked Vista too)


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> Got mine on pre order!
> 
> Really looking forward to it, been using the RC for a while and its all good.
> 
> (But I liked Vista too)


I liked Vista too at the beginning, but it's performance annoys me - not so much on my desktop because that's quad core and had 4gb of Ram - it's my laptop that struggles (dual core and 3 gig) - 7 is to vista what XP was to 98, the icing on the cake.


----------



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks to uni I have already been able to upgrade to 7 professional.had it for about a couple of weeks and its sooooooo much better than vista.

and the best bit is that I got it for free so that saved me a bit more money for car stuff:thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll certainly be getting it. I've been using the RC and the previous versions for over 6 months as my only OS, and I haven't had a single glitch (famous last words....) :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

yep ultimate is much better than vista ultimate, lot less hang ups


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't intend to upgrade yet. Going to hold out for a bit as I'm not entirely convinced by Windows 7. Going to wait and see.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I have been a beta tester for it and am currently running RC1, and I really like it compared to Vista great stuff. However will still be running a games PC with WinXP Pro for a while yet. Still haven't decided if to order yet I guess I should if I want a cheaper pre-order price because its out soon, but I cannot see the day its out they will ramp the prices up. Maybe! A good thing I guess both 32 and 64 bit versions will be on the one disk.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Another option... I've already got it as part of the partner program. It's so much better than Vista!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

No - I'm humping my Mac as we speak and my god it's good :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been running the RTM for a few months now i think, as i get it through work via our MSDN account and i'm impressed with it. It's much better than Vista was at the start, although Vista is better since SP1 and then 2.

I'll continue using Mac's at home and 1 in the office, but will use 7 when i'm out onsite :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

New iMacs due very very very soon, so I'll be getting one of them to replace my exisitng Mac


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Janitor said:


> No - I'm humping my Mac as we speak and my god it's good :thumb:


Bout the only thing a mac's good for, humping it into the river:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I've had a copy of 7 for a while now but I just IE 8 & went back to Vista

Dave


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Using RC at the moment, will get the retail when the time runs out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Even some of the Micro$haft people pro claim it as what Vista should had been.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Even some of the Micro people pro claim it as what Vista should had been.


What do you mean claim? It is.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I needed a third option, that involved both humping my mac and seeing if i could get windows 7 to run on my boot camp partition.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I needed a third option, that involved both humping my mac and seeing if i could get windows 7 to run on my boot camp partition.


Why wouldn't it run on boot camp? Pretty much the same as Vista so it should work without a problem.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cornish said:


> Bout the only thing a mac's good for, humping it into the river:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> Why wouldn't it run on boot camp? Pretty much the same as Vista so it should work without a problem.


driver issues


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

jamest said:


> What do you mean claim? It is.


pro-claim it, in some the tech interviews with MS staff they inter mated Win 7 is what Vista should had been in the 1st place.


----------



## martind511 (Mar 28, 2007)

Been running Windows 7 Enterprise RTM since mid august and all ok with me. I stiill intend to keep using it with a view to rolling it out across the company next year once office 2010 comes out.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I want it - where's the best place to buy it?


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Windows 7 on order but been using it already very happy

If you have vista now its a must so much better and better still on SSD


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the Beta on the downstairs PC which I am really impressed with (sadly it turns off every 2 hours now as the Beta has expired, which I can't be bothered fixing). I have 2 copies of home and 2 copies of Premium pre-ordered. I'll be dual booting 2 of them with Windows XP.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> driver issues


Would imagine it will be fine. Virtually all Vista drivers work with 7.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> Would imagine it will be fine. Virtually all Vista drivers work with 7.


They're not vista drivers though!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> They're not vista drivers though!


So Bootcamp comes with XP drivers?


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Could do with a 'none of the above' option - I'll be sticking with xp thanks. What would a change of os do for me as joe average 'pooter user, not a lot I suspect.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ade33 said:


> Could do with a 'none of the above' option - I'll be sticking with xp thanks. What would a change of os do for me as joe average 'pooter user, not a lot I suspect.


Nothing really. Just updated programs and better security supposingly.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> So Bootcamp comes with XP drivers?


Yes bootcamp creates the drivers required to run a mac with xp.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Yes bootcamp creates the drivers required to run a mac with xp.


Ah, OK then.

Although it looks like you can: http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/01/1...ndows-7-on-your-mac-the-complete-walkthrough/


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

jamest said:


> Nothing really. Just updated programs and better security supposingly.


A better user experience is all I can really sell you on really, and of course you get access to new features which aren't available on XP but it will be no biggy to alot of people. When XP stops getting any support then you'll notice it.

But for the people who do like to keep up with the times and love new features etc (also seem to be the people who love the new smartphones it seems) are going to love it.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll get it when SP1 is released


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Been using Windows 7 Ultimate (mate has a technet subscription and can use 5 keys, he was kind enough to let me have one!) 

It's brilliant - how Vista SHOULD of been. He even installed 7 Ultimate on his Netbook! and it ran without a hitch!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

This is actually one of the best things isn't it, it actually works on old hardware!

As said above, this is what Vista should have been - maybe that's why it's worth upgrading.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

There is very little legacy hardware which works on Win7 that didn't on Vista. 

Vista is still a bigger technological leap from XP than Win7 will be from Vista, but certainly, Windows 7 is what they should have aimed for with Vista.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

My Hp Laptop has Vista installed and like most there is no disc for all the programs. Am i right saying W7 requires a clean install. How does that work with a laptop like mine (and most others ) as i would loose the pre installed software would i not and have no discs other than the full backup disc i created on day one as the bootup disc. There must be an easy way to install W7 and keep the software which is escaping me right now.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

PWOOD said:


> My Hp Laptop has Vista installed and like most there is no disc for all the programs. Am i right saying W7 requires a clean install. How does that work with a laptop like mine (and most others ) as i would loose the pre installed software would i not and have no discs other than the full backup disc i created on day one as the bootup disc. There must be an easy way to install W7 and keep the software which is escaping me right now.


I'm fairly sure Windows 7 allows a Vista upgrade path if using the higher version, so you can't go from Vista Ultimate to Windows 7 Home Premium sort of thing.

Although I think an upgrade path from XP isn't available (not 100% sure on that) and it is better to do a fresh install than an upgrade as it will be a lot faster after installation has finished.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

jamest said:


> I'm fairly sure Windows 7 allows a Vista upgrade path if using the higher version, so you can't go from Vista Ultimate to Windows 7 Home Premium sort of thing.
> 
> Although I think an upgrade path from XP isn't available (not 100% sure on that) and it is better to do a fresh install than an upgrade as it will be a lot faster after installation has finished.


Yup, they've also said the upgrade install takes forever, where as the clean install is pretty quick and the performance at the end of it is quicker too.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

This is a helpful article to illustrate why Windows 7 will be awesome - http://www.trustedreviews.com/software/review/2009/10/08/Windows-7--What-s-New-/p1


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I have windows 7 pro on my work (got through our m'soft technet) laptop and it's great. The first good thing I noticed that when I done a clean install on my Dell Latitude E6400 every single driver was there, when I went into device manager everything was automatically installed which was great. I can't complain whatsoever about it, coming from vista business edition it is so much nicer to use in terms of memory usage and general speed. It has some nice slick features, definately 100 times better than that crap vista. The new task bar is great for keeping the clutter down.

Clarke


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't wait to drop this on my desktop.

Does anyone know how many licenses you get with each purchase, is it just one or 3?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> I can't wait to drop this on my desktop.
> 
> Does anyone know how many licenses you get with each purchase, is it just one or 3?


I thought it was 2 but shouldn't be used simultaneously. So you could have a desktop PC and a laptop, but they may have changed that.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

jamest said:


> I thought it was 2 but shouldn't be used simultaneously. So you could have a desktop PC and a laptop, but they may have changed that.


That's what I heard, which would be great, but it's a bit of a pain if you can't run both rigs at the same time.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope. 'Humping' a Mac as I type, and enjoying an incredibly seamless, effective operating system :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I use a Mac, however I run Win 7 RC1 on a separate drive and it is freaking awesome!

I keep switching between the two and if I'm honest I'd run Win 7 non-stop anyday... However I'd rather spend the money for Ultimate on the Jeep rather than my Mac.

At work I'd take it, but I can't justify the upgrade over Vista Ultimate x64 really.

Maybe you can tell I'm not a Mac fanboy?! :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

martyp said:


> I use a Mac, however I run Win 7 RC1 on a separate drive and it is freaking awesome!
> 
> I keep switching between the two and if I'm honest I'd run Win 7 non-stop anyday... However I'd rather spend the money for Ultimate on the Jeep rather than my Mac.
> 
> ...


I think that is a huge issue with it, ultimate is freaking expensive.

@ Any of the mac users here - I don't know how it works for the OS X upgrades but is there just one version at one price?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Ultimate is expensive - hence why I'd rather sink 170 notes into something else. Macs have the same price issue to add onto the fact that realistically you still need a copy of Windows for them for compatibility reasons :lol:


Regarding OS X upgrades though, yes, Snow Leopard is $29 and thats it. The server version is more expensive but that is the only two versions out there.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Windows have missed a trick there with their pricing haven't they.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Windows have missed a trick there with their pricing haven't they.


How so?

They have different versions out to suit different people. The pricing levels you could argue are too high, but don't forget they aren't making money out of the hardware like Apple are.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

jamest said:


> Mother-Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Windows have missed a trick there with their pricing haven't they.
> ...


True about the s/w only vs. s/w + h/w, but also Apple do Family Packs, not only of the OS, but iLife and iWorks too, in which you get 5 licenses for less than the price of two.

I did read rumours that M$ are/maybe doing with Win7.

If they did, I reckon it would do a lot to combat piracy


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> Windows have missed a trick there with their pricing haven't they.


My 2 copies of Home cost £37 /ea, and a student copy of Pro Premium cost £30. So no, not really 

Joe moron home user only needs.... home edition.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

parish said:


> True about the s/w only vs. s/w + h/w, but also Apple do Family Packs, not only of the OS, but iLife and iWorks too, in which you get 5 licenses for less than the price of two.
> 
> I did read rumours that M$ are/maybe doing with Win7.
> 
> If they did, I reckon it would do a lot to combat piracy


Most copies of Windows are sold with OEM computers. Seperate sales are minimal especially the case with Vista due to bad publicity. 7 on the other hand may help but the vast majority of 7 installations will be legal and will be sold through the licence with OEMs.

I read an article on ArsTechnica where Microsoft take a % of the price of the computer. I think it was a case of 5% of the computer price or $50 which ever is greater.


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Been running build 7229 on my desktop as my main os for a long while now. Not had a single problem. I've ordered home premium for it and have also registered for a free upgrade for my month old dell studio 15 laptop.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Paul_W said:


> Been running build 7229 on my desktop as my main os for a long while now. Not had a single problem. I've ordered home premium for it and have also registered for a free upgrade for my month old dell studio 15 laptop.


Is that a free upgrade from Vista? I've got the same latop - didn't see an offer like that.


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> Is that a free upgrade from Vista? I've got the same latop - didn't see an offer like that.


The machine has to be purchased within a certain timeframe.

http://www.microsoft.com/uk/windows/buy/offers/upgrade.aspx

If you fall within those dates go to www.dell.co.uk/windows7 to register. At first the site didn't recognise my service tag. I emailed them and was then able to register


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Paul_W said:


> The machine has to be purchased within a certain timeframe.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/uk/windows/buy/offers/upgrade.aspx
> 
> If you fall within those dates go to www.dell.co.uk/windows7 to register. At first the site didn't recognise my service tag. I emailed them and was then able to register


Phew, thanks for posting that. Ordered my laptop a few weeks ago and it said eligible for free uprgade, but hadn't seen anymore since. Now registered etc...


----------

